# Ist DVI 3D fähig?



## Fischer995 (11. Oktober 2011)

*Ist DVI 3D fähig?*

Also ganz einfache frage wie schon die überschrift sagt. Ist DVI anschluss 3d fähig das ich mir kein hdmi 1.4 kabel kaufen muss oder wird das nix ohne hdmi=?


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist DVI 3D fähig?*

Generell sollte die Bandbreite von Dual-Link DVI für 120Hz ausreichen womit auch 3D in Shuttertechnik geht. 
Da du keine genaueren Infos gibst kann man dir leider auch nicht genauer antworten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist DVI 3D fähig?*

Soweit ich weiß geht 3D nur mit HDMI 1.4a.


----------



## scythe92 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist DVI 3D fähig?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß geht 3D nur mit HDMI 1.4a.


 Korrekt, nur damit geht's.


----------



## NCphalon (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist DVI 3D fähig?*

Warum gibts dann 120Hz 3D-Monitore mit DVI-Anschluss?


----------



## milesdavis (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist DVI 3D fähig?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Warum gibts dann 120Hz 3D-Monitore mit DVI-Anschluss?


 
Hmm...^^

Hier im Forum gibts doch bestimmt den einen oder anderen, der gerade das mal testen kann. 
dafür muss er ja nur ein Kabel tauschen...
Dann hätten wir 100%ige Gewissheit 

PS: Wenn ich einen 120Hz-Monitor hätte, würde ich es mal kurz machen, aber geht leider net - hab ja keinen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist DVI 3D fähig?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Warum gibts dann 120Hz 3D-Monitore mit DVI-Anschluss?


 
Weil du nicht nur 3D damit machen kannst, außerdem wette ich, dass so ein Monitor auch einen HDMI Anschluss hat.


----------



## milesdavis (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist DVI 3D fähig?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil du nicht nur 3D damit machen kannst, außerdem wette ich, dass so ein Monitor auch einen HDMI Anschluss hat.


 
Naja trotzdem macht das keinen Sinn, denn wer kein 3D nutzt, käuft sich doch normalerweise auch keinen 3D- bzw. 120Hz-Monitor, oder liege ich hier komplett falsch?


----------



## ACDSee (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist DVI 3D fähig?*

Also mein Benq XL 2410T läuft mit Duallink DVI-Kabel im 120 HZ-Modus.


----------



## NCphalon (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist DVI 3D fähig?*

Joa, 120Hz is ja net gleich 3D aber bei Geizhals gibts en Monitor mit 3D und ohne HDMI, allerdings hat der nur 1680x1050


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist DVI 3D fähig?*

Für NV-Shuttertechnik ist das durchaus Gleiche. 
HDMI 1.4a braucht es bei Fernsehern etc. weil dort die 3D Information an den Fernseher geleitet wird und erst der die Trennung für die verschieden polarisierten Zeilen/ die abwechselnd gezeigten Frames vornimmt.

An PC Systemen dagegen ist der Monitor an sich "dumm" und kann nicht zwischen 3D oder "nur" 120Hz unterscheiden. Dafür sollte daher DVI reichen.


----------



## Superwip (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist DVI 3D fähig?*

3D über HDMI und über (Dual Link-) DVI funktionieren völlig anders... und *Dual link DVI ist besser!*

-Über HDMI 1.4a werden die 3D Bilder im Side-by-Side Verfahren übertragen- mit 24fps; für mehr reicht die Bandbreite nicht aus (zumindest bei FullHD), die 120Hz (oder mehr) werden vom TV/Monitor interpoliert

-Bei Dual Link DVI werden die Bilder abwechselnd mit echten 120Hz übertragen


----------



## OctoCore (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist DVI 3D fähig?*

Steht hier überhaupt fest, um welches 3D-Medium es hier geht (Games oder Filme)? 
Also - 
HDMI - Filme, keine Spiele mit den üblichen Shutterbrillen
DVI - sowohl als auch.

Und kein echter Filmfan wird die Kino-Bildwechselfrequenz auf 120 Hz interpolieren (das macht die Software - die Monitore in der Regel nicht) lassen - das ist verpönt. Der Monitor sollte also auch 24(48)Hz-tauglich sein.


----------



## Fischer995 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist DVI 3D fähig?*

Also erstma danke für die antworten! (: Es geht ja um filme und games in 3d Habe mir gestern diesen monitor bestellt : Samsung SyncMaster T27A750 68,5 cm widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör und vergessen ein hdmi 1.4 kabel dazuzutun. Und deswegen hab ich eben gefragt ob es auch ohne hdmi geht.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist DVI 3D fähig?*

Dual Link DVI= voll belegtes DVI Kabel, nicht zwei.


----------



## Fischer995 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist DVI 3D fähig?*

aso okay


----------



## Fischer995 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist DVI 3D fähig?*

Aber ihr seit sicher das es mit Dual link dvi kabel geht (also Dual-DVI-D) ?


----------



## Superwip (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist DVI 3D fähig?*



> Aber ihr seit sicher das es mit Dual link dvi kabel geht (also Dual-DVI-D) ?


 
Ja- aus Theorie und Praxis...


----------



## Fischer995 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist DVI 3D fähig?*

okay. Dann kauf ich mir ein dual dvi kabel. Danke für die hilfen


----------



## Domowoi (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist DVI 3D fähig?*

Bei einem derart teurem Monitor ist ein DualLink DVI Kabel meist dabei. Das gehört auch bei billigeren Monitoren schon zur Standardausstattung.

Ein Kumpel von mir hat diesen Acer Monitor (einer der ersten 3D fähigen) und der ist auch per DualLink angeschlossen.


----------



## Jaho (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Ist DVI 3D fähig?*

Ja, natürlich funktioniert das mit einem Dual-DVI kabel, sogar besser als mit einem HDMI 1.4 Kabel da wie schon erwähnt mit dem DVI kabel 120 Hz möglich sind.


----------

